# Rookie Lawn Project in Photos



## jamieclayton (11 mo ago)

First time trying to grow grass in my front yard.

Heres my tiny 1500 sq feet area - added a layer of top soil. 


Rented a tiller from Lowe's. My father-in-law in action.

After raking and trying to level everything out, the seeding. I did Prime Time Fescue.

I rolled the yard then topped dusted with high nitrogen fert. Might have been a mistake, but i'm learning. My soil tests said I needed Nitrogen bad.

Rolling it again for light impact and soil to seed connection. We then covered the entire yard with Peat Moss! Thank you peat moss roller!! 

My father-in-law said to water for an hour from each angle, I'm thinking that might have been way too much. I don't think I could have prevented puddling regardless because I dont have a perfectly flat yard. 

We used two impact sprinklers from Lowe's. I've watered after work for about 20 minutes now and then shut off.


I might have made some mistakes, maybe too much water. Hopeful that nothing is ruined and that seed will germinate in a few weeks with a consistent water cycle.

Massive storms are coming Wednesday so I'll pause on watering tonight and tomorrow morning. Praying that the seeds will recognize the effort and love that went into this project and will in turn germinate.

We have 1-2 birds pecking around


----------



## LawnDoc16 (Apr 20, 2021)

While I am admittedly a newbie myself, I would shoot for 10 minutes of water 3-4 times a day. I had alot of success in the fall watering for 7-10 minutes at 7 am, 11 pm, 3 pm, and 6 pm. It's critical just to keep the seed moist.

As the grass begins growing, cut back on frequency and increase duration. Sounds like you're aware of all this. :thumbup:


----------



## lbb091919 (Apr 26, 2020)

You should be fine. Prep work looks good but definitely cut back the watering. 1 hour is way too long. As mentioned above, you want light, frequent irrigation to keep the soil moist but not puddling or soaked. 4-5 times per day if possible and then cut back frequency and increase duration at about the 20 day after seeding mark.

With storms coming, be ready for washouts because they will happen. If you feel the seed has completely washed away in areas, drop some more but dont get carried away.


----------



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

Agree with above. Test the duration until the seed is moist. It might be 3 mins or it could be 10 mins. Every situation is different. What worked for someone else, might be too much or too little water for you.

Aim to water multiple times per day as noted above. Some days might be 3 times while others might need 5 cycles. It is all weather dependent.


----------



## stevehollx (Apr 8, 2020)

Defiantly too much water in that photo. Peat/top soil should be moist, just enough to darken. If it is pooling you're adding too much.


----------



## SnootchieBootchies (Mar 23, 2021)

Your father in law did all the heavily lifting it seems, but he let you down big time on the watering advice.


----------

